# 22mm Dive Strap SORTED.



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

*22mm Dive Strap SORTED.*


View Advert


Does anyone have the above strap knocking about that no longer use and happy to sell me please.. Must be in clean and tidy condition. Black only.




*Advertiser*

jmm1



*Date*

29/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

